
Show HN: kob is an Anti-keylogger - ezombienator
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;men37&#x2F;kob<p>Not a system wide enhancement. Interact directly with kob.<p>The program does these two things 1) protects your input of your password string during operation 2) applies your password to a file and overwrites the file...<p>..while giving you the opportunity to avoid hardware or software key logging attacks. best works assuming key logger is no more advanced than tracking key presses.<p>note: some effort is made to keep things &quot;secure&quot; in memory.
======
pmontra
Potentially very interesting but I don't understand how our works. I read the
README and stopped understanding after "The input process works as follows". I
read again and I didn't figure it out.

Let's try with a use case of mine. I keep my passwords in keepassx. First
thing, kob should protect the input of the master password. How?

Second, I copy and paste the username and password from keepassx to the web
site / application. Again, kob should protect that. How?

Thanks.

~~~
ezombienator
Hi, this is not a system wide enhancement. What's protected is your
interaction with kob.

A more appropriate way to use it in your case would be taking a keepass
keyfile, obfuscating it once. Then when you need the original keyfile for
keepass to open your db, you use kob to assist with deobfuscation without
leaking the passphrase you originally used to obfuscate the key .

